# My heart broken- hatching during transit



## Fisherman_Brazil (Oct 1, 2008)

My heart broken- hatching during transit

Two white mantis (_Leptomentella sp._) ooth hatched during the shipping, way to Taiwan. They are so lovely, only two nymphs are seemingly survived.


----------



## Pelle (Oct 1, 2008)

Ah  

Good luck with the other nymphs and ootheca's


----------



## Giosan (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful ootheca's also!

Too bad they hatched... Hope you can still breed them! They're cool.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Oct 1, 2008)

What a pity ! make sure you get a refund (if applicable) and if they replace them, ensure that the nymphs are given enough room to hatch if it happens again. Most people wrap ootheca in tissue, which is wrong if they are not freshly laid.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks my friends!

These ooth are gift from my friend in Thailand, and hatched out becuase of wild collected, not sure when was laid. He has been good at packing.


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2008)

The other ones didn't hatch.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 1, 2008)

Well at least he tried! I never wrap an ooth, even if fresh, I use the polyester batting from pillows, it protects them in transit. Now if the ooth has a chance of hatching, I use a small cup with some excelsior

inside so if they do hatch, they have plenty of room. Poor babies!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Oct 2, 2008)

My son broke few keys on my Laptop computer by playing game, that explains the typo, while I have confidence that should not be happening. Apologize I shall!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Oct 3, 2008)

Was transparent, after feeding showing the color!

Amazing I would say!


----------



## etb99 (Oct 3, 2008)

Too bad the rest were lost, because that is one stunning little nymph


----------



## ismart (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice looking nymph. Hopefully your other ooths will hatch.

Good luck in rearing this species.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 3, 2008)

That is one cool looking nymph! Is there a more common name for Leptomentalla sp since I tried to look it up online to read about it and found nothing.

Thanks.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Oct 3, 2008)

The new pictures take from one of the new hatchlings.

The locals call them "white mantis".


----------



## etb99 (Oct 3, 2008)

any pics of the adults? I couldn't find any with google &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Pelle (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are some pictures


----------



## etb99 (Oct 4, 2008)

Pelle said:


> Here are some pictures


That explains why I couldn't find it. It said Leptomentalla in the first post, not Leptomantella as it should.

thanks Pelle


----------



## Anleoflippy (Dec 18, 2008)

Awww...

The Mantis was so beautiful and only some of it are left...

They look like Glass shaped Mantis...


----------



## ismart (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Fisherman_Brazil,

Did the two nymphs ever survive to adulthood? And did any more of those ooths hatch out for you?

Just curious as to what ever happened?


----------



## shorty (Dec 18, 2008)

When I was young, like 13 years old, I ordered a boxer ooth, not knowing how to take care of the nymphs, and without first paying for it. I got it from some guy in the Philippines or some place, I can't remember exactly, but it hatched in transit and one managed to survive the trip. Subsequently, it died several days later even after I managed to catch a fruit fly to feed it. I had no idea what I was doing!


----------

